# 4-Star Women's Fiction for only $1.99!



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ovulation detectors. Hormone surges. Anxiety-ridden dreams. This is the world in which Annie Jacobs is thrust when she and her husband John receive a diagnosis of unexplained infertility. A 37-year old PR executive, Annie has wanted to be a mother since she first cuddled her Baby Tenderlove at age five. She is dreading another Christmas of relatives asking when they will be hearing the pitter patter of little feet, and Uncle Joe slapping John on the back, telling him to relax and take a cruise. Lots of people get pregnant on vacation, you know. 

Across town, stay-at-home mom of two, Sarah Anderson, attempts grocery shopping with a toddler intent on hurling items from the cart at passersby. She notices a box of rice heading straight for a pink-babushkaed head. Leaping across the aisle, Sarah grabs it, saving the woman from certain doom, or at least a minor head injury. Little Alex screams at being thwarted. The unknowing octogenarian shakes her head and admonishes Sarah for not knowing how to keep her child quiet in public. 

"A Whisper to a Scream" is the story of two women on opposite ends of the child-bearing spectrum who come to realize the grass is not necessarily greener on the other side of the fence. A vivid portrayal of contemporary marriage and its problems, the novel speaks to a longing in all of us, a yearning that might start as a vague notion, but eventually grows into an unbearable, vociferous cry.

Available in the Kindle Store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome, Karen.  Sounds like a good one!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Karen. Welcome. I tagged your book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Welcome Karen! I tagged your book. I'm new here, too. *s* Sounds like a good read.

best,
amy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Added it to my wish list so i dont forget to get it for my mom


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tagging. I have done the same for your books.

Cheerio, hope your mom likes it. Thanks.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some news to share that I am kind of excited about.

"A Whisper to a Scream" has been selected as the first featured book of the week on facebook's Breakout Books page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Breakout-Books/118299388199910

The interview is my first bit of publicity. I'm sure a lot of you who post on KB get this all of the time, but this is my first little interview as an author. I'm usually the one doing the questioning, so it was odd, yet cool at the same time.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Karen

Welcome! Your book sounds great!

I'll tag your book. Would you please tag me back after the welcome party let's up?

Thanks so much, Nancy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Karen
> 
> Welcome! Your book sounds great!
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Thanks.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, and congratulations on your book being the "first" featured book of the week on Facebook's Breakout Books page!

You must be thrilled! An interview, no less!

Keep us informed.

And no, maybe some of the authors get this stuff a lot, but not me...  

(Well, guess I must join Facebook now.)

Nancy, the dinosaur


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, Nancy.

I was a dinosaur, too, don't worry. Then I caved a few months ago and, truth be told, am having a great time on facebook. I have a personal page, on which I connected with people I haven't talked with since grammar school! And, don't worry, you can block people or not friend them if there is someone you would rather not talk with so you are not forced into dealing with a bad past breakup, as an example. Not that I have any of those...  But I digress. I also have a page for "A Whisper to a Scream," to keep people informed on the latest happenings, etc.  [URL=http://www.facebook]http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream-by-Karen-Berner/299878283817[/url]

There are a few Kindle author sites on FB that are great promotional opportunities. Here are two.

Kindle authors group: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=116345088387761

book suggestions: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=110509845645772

Check them out, if you are so inclined.

Have fun,
Karen

P.S. I tagged your book.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Karen,

I know you weren't talking to me, but I wanted to say thanks for the links to some Facebook pages for authors.  Awesome!

I've been looking for more places to advertise.

Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem. I put them out there for everyone to see, as well as for Nancy. The more, the merrier!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, and thanks from me too, Karen.  

Nancy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Karen, I got the Sample - I look forward to trying it.

Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Karen. I see some people have tagged you. If you post your book in our tagging thread and reciprocate, you'll get a good response.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg419427.html#msg419427

Good luck.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

PG4003 said:


> Karen, I got the Sample - I look forward to trying it.
> 
> Patricia


Thanks, Patricia. Hope you like it.

Thanks for the tagging head's up, Gertie. I posted and have tagged many authors. Great idea.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Time for my weekly bump. "Whisper" is selling, so it's all good.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out the "A Whisper to a Scream" fan page on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream-by-Karen-Berner/299878283817


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you know ebook sales have jumped 251% this year? This is good news for all of us. Read more on my blog, "Bibliophilic Blather."

Here's the link:
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Wonderful, Karen!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

To read an excerpt of "A Whisper to a Scream," go to

http://www.karenberner.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Karen

Ed Patterson


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings,

I decided to take on the interesting challenge of defining women's fiction in my blog, "Bibliophilic Blather."

Please let me know what you think.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Karen,

Just wanted to say hello and to tell you how much I loved reading your blog about Women's fiction!

You defined it so well!!

It's a subject near and dear to my heart as, like you, I write women's fiction and I'm always searching for good books from new authors as well as from my old favorites.

_Whisper to a Scream_ is on my 'must read' TBR list!

Wishing you much success with it.

Nancy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Nancy.

I came upon so many definitions of women's fiction, I thought I really must sort this out.

I'm going to check out your book as well.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. "Whisper is selling." The sun is out. All in all, that is good, right?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Going to check this out!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Going to check this out!


Thanks, Carol.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Karen

Saw your thread pop up and just thought I would say hi. 

Hope you're having a great day and selling many copies of _Whisper to a Scream._

I know sales in general are a bit slower in the summer. This has been the experience I've had with my paperback anyway. The months before the winter holidays seem to be the best. I think not as many people are on the Internet in the summer, at least here in the states.

But yes, the sun is out, and that's good!

TTYL, Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Karen, 

I really like your cover.  Did you take the photo yourself?  I like it a lot.

Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Karen,
> 
> I really like your cover. Did you take the photo yourself? I like it a lot.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki.

Yes, I did take that photo. There was an ice storm here around Christmas, and it was so beautiful, I had to capture it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, did you climb the tree to get that shot?  It looks like you're looking down from above.  

Or maybe you took it from your bedroom window?

Curious minds want to know!  

Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

You guessed it...it is the tree outside my bedroom window. We planted it in memory of my mom after she died. Before she passed, I told her I would dedicate my first book to her. It was she who introduced the love of reading to me. She had saved all of hers from her youth--Louisa May Alcott and others--which I read early on.

It's funny, I was not really thinking about it much when I designed the cover. The photo just worked to convey the feeling of the two lead characters, Sarah and Annie, and their want of something they cannot have. 

After I formatted it for Kindle, and wrote the dedication, I realized the cover is a nice way to have her with me in my work, even if just a little bit.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Karen, she would be very proud of you, and pleased that the tree you planted for her is now part of your book.

Nancy


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Karen, that's a beautiful sentiment.  I was touched just reading about it.  

Maureen


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, that's really touching.  Thanks for sharing that.

Vicki

PS And I'm glad you didn't climb that icy tree to get the photo!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Wow, that's really touching. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Vicki
> 
> PS And I'm glad you didn't climb that icy tree to get the photo!


There are many ways to suffer for my art, but braving an icy climb is not one of them.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

"A Whisper to a Scream" is featured on "Tiffany's Bookshelf" blog today.

Check it out at:
http://tiffanysbookshelf.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Great news, Karen!

How cool!

Nancy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, so, whew. I am back on KB after a harrowing five days down due to my network router getting some strange virus. I must admit, I missed the boards. 

"Hello. My name is KarenW.B., and I'm a Kindleboards addict."

Have a lovely day,
Karen


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

wow, 5 days, how on earth did you survive?  After one day I'm at my mom's, "Can I use your computer, I need to check kindleboards"  

Very nice cover, very touching story behind it.  I downloaded a sample


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

stacydan said:


> wow, 5 days, how on earth did you survive? After one day I'm at my mom's, "Can I use your computer, I need to check kindleboards"
> 
> Very nice cover, very touching story behind it. I downloaded a sample


Thanks so much. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, everyone. 

I have been working on a short story, "Bunco Babes and Bags Dads: The True Story of Suburbia," to shake the cobwebs out and get in the right mindset to finish my WIP. The kids are back in school, and it is time to get some serious writing done.

"A Whisper to a Scream" will be available in the rest of the ereader formats in September. Although I am branching out, rest assured, my heart still belongs to Kindle.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Change is in the air at Bibliophilic Blather.

Coming soon to my blog will be "Editing for Grammarphobes" on Mondays and Wednesdays, where I will offer tips on proper grammar, punctuation, usage and spelling, and "Flash Fiction Fridays," where I will showcase the work of various authors.

Flash fiction is short, very short, in my case, 500 words maximum, but that tells an entire story within that tiny parameter. It is a lot of fun.

If you would like to participate, October's theme is "Horror." Submissions are due 9/29. Next month's theme is another scary thing--family gatherings-- just in time for Thanksgiving. Those are due 11/1.

All I ask is that you become a follower of my blog. No biggie, right?

Please e-mail your story and a bio to me at [email protected] and put "Flash Fiction Fridays" in the subject line.

It will be a blast!

Karen
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the number one complaint about indie authors?

Mistakes in our books.

Many wonderful stories are marred by misspellings, grammar mistakes and improper word usage. These distract from our stories and sour readers, some of whom will not take a chance on an indie writer again.

Everyone makes mistakes, however writers need to know the rules. Computer spell check and grammar editors are unreliable. But, who has the time to take a refresher English class?

Here's where I come in. Starting today, my blog will offer editing tips each Monday and Wednesday. How to punctuate dialogue. When to use "I" or "me." The dreaded "who" versus "whom" rules. Simple fixes for your editing quandaries.

Just so you know, I have held every editorial position at one time or another, from editorial assistant on up to editor-in-chief. I also double majored in English and communications in college. Lots of years, lots of editing.

And I would love to help.

Check out Bibliophilic Blather at http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Autumn is upon us, and I am editing the first half of my WIP. I love this time of the year. The golden trees. Pumpkin spice lattes. Football. Halloween. 

Happy Fall!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

An excerpt from "A Whisper to a Scream" is featured today on "Fiction for Dessert," a great blog by Karen Cantwell, author of "Take the Monkeys and Run." Here's the link.

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Karen,

I've been checking the Kindle Boards on and off today (when I take short breaks from writing) and saw you were here.

Just wanted to say hi. 

So glad to see _Whisper to a Scream_ is featured on Karen Cantwell's blog today!

I'll check out her blog later.

Have a great day!

Nancy


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome to Kindle Boards, Karen.  Love the name of your book, it's a real attention grabber.  And thank you for the links.  


Linda


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, Karen. I just came from tagging your book.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you, Debra. I have returned the favor.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

There will be some wonderful stories by women authors this month on my blog, Bibliophilic Blather. Flash Fiction Fridays is featuring a family gatherings theme, and who better to chronicle these events but us, right?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

I am also revisiting my WIP, tentatively titled "How Long 'Til My Soul Get It Right?" and working on the paperback version of "A Whisper to a Scream." Look for it in early 2011.

Thanks for stopping by,
Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Karen, A Whisper to a Scream sounds great.  I'm off to download a sample.  

Have a great weekend!

Regards, from another Karen : )


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I just read this book and it was great!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Great title!  Buying it now.

I hope it soars up the list!

Christopher


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for your wishes and interest in Whisper, Karen and Christopher.

Slavetoabunny, I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I really appreciate your input. You just made my day!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Karen,

Stopped by today and saw you were here. I haven't been around too much later, but wanted to say hello.

Happy to hear so many readers are enjoying your book! 

Not surprising, it is very well written!

TTYL, Nancy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by, Nancy, and for your nice words.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Big News:

_A Whisper to a Scream_ will be coming to paperback in early 2011.

Stay tuned for details.

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Introducing the new cover..ta da! _A Whisper to a Scream_ has also been reformatted by Dellaster Designs to enhance your reading experience.

As 2010 draws to a close, I would like to thank all of _A Whisper to a Scream_'s readers. I appreciate you choosing my book and taking a chance on a longtime writer, but first-time novelist. I have some exciting things up for next year, including the paperback version of Whisper and the release of my second book, _How Long 'Til My Soul Gets It Right?_, the story of Catherine Elbert's journey to find herself as she bounces from U.S. coast to coast but never quite feels at home.

Wishing you and your families a wonderful holiday season. Here's to taking some time to curl up with a good book and a cup of holiday cheer.

May the new year bring you peace, joy and the fulfillment of your dreams.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Whisper" is featured as an ebook affordable recommendation for women's fiction on "Fiction for Dessert" today.

Check it out at:

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2010/12/affordable-ebook-recommendations_29.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Ready for a teaser?

Here is the first bit of Chapter 2, where readers meet Annie, who has dreamed of the day she would become a mother since the first time she held her Baby Tenderlove doll. Unfortunately, biology has not cooperated with her plan, and she finds herself dealing with a diagnosis of unexplained infertility instead of picking out baby names.

From _A Whisper to a Scream_, by Karen Wojcik Berner
Copyright 2006, Karen Berner

"Are you okay?"

"What's wrong with me? Women have babies all the time. Some even have goddamn three or four at the same time, and I can't even have one?" Annie sat hunched over on the toilet seat, another negative pregnancy test falling through her fingers.

"Honey, don't do this to yourself."

"What am I supposed to do?" She was never three days late. Her cycle ran like clockwork. She was sure this time they were pregnant.

John thought about putting his arms around her, but knew now was not the time. He leaned against the bathroom wall, deflated. Just in time for Christmas. Maybe if he was lucky, Uncle Joe would tell him to relax again. "Don't worry, it'll happen. Take a cruise or something." As if he did not know how to make love to his wife.

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

The I (HEART) Books Giveaway

Win a Kindle copy of _A Whisper to a Scream_, Monday, 2/14, on my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.

This Valentine's Day, I have decided to write about something I have always loved -- books. I thought it would make a great conversation for readers to post a comment and share what books you have loved and which ones have made an impact on your lives.

Everyone who comments is automatically entered into the _A Whisper to a Scream_ giveaway contest.

The winner will be announced on Wednesday, 2/16, so don't forget to check back.

Here's the link to my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks and Happy Valentine's Day to all of you book lovers!

Karen


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

Just downloaded the sample (in the UK) - sounds good.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you join us tomorrow. Thanks for sampling.


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

No probs - does it include readers from the UK?


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Absolutely! I love the UK.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

_A Whisper to a Scream_ now is just $0.99.

Please stop by for a sample by clicking on the book cover below.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

For the first time in this novel's history, I had a sale on amazon, amazon UK and Barnes & Noble all in the same day--a virtual trifecta!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hurry--before the price goes back up to $2.99. Last day to purchase _A Whisper to a Scream_ at the sale price of $0.99.

Here's what readers have said:

"It was less like reading a book, and more like talking to two old college friends."
- Tiffany Harkleroad, "Tiffany's Bookshelf"

"Her words tell us of the true strength of the human spirit."
-Dawn Judd, "Breakout Books Reviews"

"She's got me in the palm of her creative hand."
-Bruce Lahti, amazon reviewer


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a great idea for Mother's Day. Why not gift your Kindle-addicted mom a bunch of e-books? Fun, right?

How about starting it out with _A Whisper to a Scream_?

Thanks and have a great Mother's Day.

 Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

_Whisper_ just received a great review from a reader at BN.com. 4 out o 5 stars.

"I think just about all women can relate to this book on some level. Stay-at-home mom, wanna be mom, struggling with fertility problems....covers it all. The story is centered around the struggles and life of a Stay at home Mom and the decisions that she has made in the interest of her family and how it has impacted who she is as a person. It also centers around a woman who has wanted nothing more than to have a child since she was a child, but has put it on the back burner in order to get all things in place first. Full of emotion....from laughs to tears. Was suprised at the ending. Very good for the price and it's also a full legnth piece....not one of those short ones."


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

To celebrate the paperback release of _A Whisper to a Scream_, please join me over at my blog for the chance to win a free Kindle copy.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Whisper received five stars from Big Al's Books and Pals.

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/06/whisper-to-scream-karen-wojcik-berner.html


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am happy to say that "Whisper" just received a great review from a reader.


***** Real
I like this book a lot, it was very real in a sense of relatability and more importantly, the author not sugar coating what a situation could turn into. The plot was very good and original and the book was well written. The characters are great and evolved very nicely and the two women; the main characters; are wonderful and very likable despite each of their situations. You really want to root for these women, their happiness and contentment with life. This book is very sad yet very triumphant and even manages to make you laugh. Good read, would recommend.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't bumped this thread in awhile, so I thought I would check in and say hello.

Last month was the best sales month in Whisper's history, so thank you very much, Kindle people. You are the best.

Happy Fall,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Whisper received a great review the other day that I would like to share with you. 

It's from an amazon.com reader. Four stars.

A Skilled Storyteller

Karen Wojcik Berner is the type of writer who feels what her characters feel, inspiring an emotional response from her readers. The story touches on many sensitive topics and causes one to take pause and think. I enjoyed this book and look forward to Ms. Wojcik Berner's next novel.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

My WOW! Women on Writing Blog Tour begins today. I am promoting the first novel in the Bibliophiles series, A Whisper to a Scream. From now until mid-January, I will be guest blogging on several awesome sites, discussing all kinds of Bibliophile things, such as "Writing backstories," "What I have learned about e-publishing," and "Channeling your inner man: how to create realistic male characters."

In typical Bibliophile fashion, there will be much talk of books. I wrote one post on why we should revisit the classics, and another on what we can learn from them. I even did a podcast interview that will air later on in December.

It is all very exciting.

http://muffin.wow-womenonwriting.com/2011/12/karen-berner-author-of-whisper-to.html


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is a great review I received recently.

"Karen Wojcik Berner's book A Whisper to a Scream was a very good book. The author has created a story which many women can relate to and the book covers many issues which can be quite painful for women: infertility, choosing carrier versus having a family, being a stay-at-home-mom, marriage problems. In enjoyed the writing style which was easy to read, the narrative and the characters.

Regarding the plot:

A Whisper to a Scream introduces the reader to two main characters who seem to come from totally different world: Sarah, who is staying at home with two small kids and Annie who has so far chosen the carrier and would finally love to have kids, but needs to deal with infertility issues.

The lives and portrays of these two women are drawn as the stories goes, the reader gets to know the details of both Annie's and Sarah's lives, problems, challenges. Before they meet with each other reader already knows what problems they are facing.

What I loved about the plot was the way Annie and Sarah meet and how they seem so different in the beginning: Sarah has everything what Annie needs, but cannot get and Annie has the freedom which Sarah has forgotten about. Through the story they realize it's all about choices and accepting the things that you cannot change and change the things you can.

I found the story was in one way heartbreaking and the other way heartwarming. I enjoyed their developing and the book was written in a way that made me feel for both women. I have never experienced personally what it means not to be able to get children, or what it means to stay at home with kids, but there were aspects from both women's life that I knew and that made it extra enjoyable. It was believable and taken out of the real life and that is the reason what made it a very good read for me.

Regarding the characters:

I loved the main characters, even though I have to admit there were times I wanted to shake them and bring them back to earth! I loved them and I was annoyed by them, but the things is and it is also what makes this book easy to relate to - the situations were taken out of real life! Many people have experienced problems and challenges with their marriage, many people know what it means to have in-laws who are different from you, and many people know how difficult it can be to find the balance in your life.

Annie is a woman who has always wanted to have children and when she is ready for family, she can't have what she wants. Infertility issues influence her life so much that she gets possessed about it. She forgets about the life around her and concentrates only about getting a baby. As mentioned above, I got so annoyed by her at times and couldn't wait until she realized that the only thing to is to accept the cruel facts. Even though I was annoyed by her, I loved her character. She was one heck of a determined woman.

Sarah is at first look very different from Annie - she has two kids already. Sarah is a woman who is so tired of being alone with kids. Yes, she loved her kids, but she is suffocated by the fact that her husband is never there to help her and that she does not have time for herself - it's all about kids and family.

The author did a fabulous job with the main characters and also with their families. I really enjoyed the lives of Annie and Sarah!

Generally:

Be very careful what you wish for, you might get it&#8230; and not like it at all. Or you realize through the process, that the wish itself wasn't important, but the process itself and where the process leads you to.

I loved it and highly recommend A Whisper to a Scream to everybody who like contemporary literature!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's what the Kindle Fire Department had to say. Very nice.  

"Some books you read, put down, and forget all about, but I promise you this won't be one of them. The debut novel from promising contemporary fiction author Karen Wojcik Berner, A Whisper to a Scream is about the traumatic, painful side of fertility and motherhood, and it speaks to the strength and spirit of two women who strive to overcome their struggles. As you can tell from the reviews, the book hits home with people, but you'll have to pick it up yourself to see what cord it strikes with you!"


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a new synopsis I wrote for Whisper. Keep'in it fresh, y'know. 

"Some books you read, put down, and forget all about, but I promise you this won't be one of them."
_- Kindle Fire Department_

"...fearless truthfulness..."
_- Publishers Weekly_

She could be your sister, best friend, wife, daughter, neighbor.

An overwhelmed stay-at-home mom whose husband is too preoccupied with work to spend time with his family.

A PR executive scared to death she waited too long to have the baby she has always wanted.

When they meet through a Classics Book Club, each thinks the other one's life is so much better than her own.

But, is the grass truly greener on the other side of the fence?

A vivid portrayal of contemporary marriage and its problems, A Whisper to a Scream speaks to a longing in all of us, a yearning that might start as a vague notion, but eventually grows into an unbearable, vociferous cry.

This is the first installment of six novels exploring the lives of The Bibliophiles, a fictional suburban book club.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just bumpin' a bit to refresh the old thread. Whisper is still available. A recent review stated the following.

"Some books are just good to read, but some books make you think and this one made me think a lot about the people I know and what they may have gone through in their past before we met that has shaped them to the person that I know now.  One of the women is dealing with infertility and has guilt for persuing her career first and how they may have impacted her ability to have children; I think this is such a real topic for women my age who are working on careers and not putting family first for the time being."


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

A lovely article about my visit with the Buttonwood Book Club this past fall in the Naperville Sun today.

Here's the link.

http://napervillesun.suntimes.com/photos/galleries/17250342-417/book-club-gathering-offers-window-to-authors-world.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

To celebrate the second edition releases of my first two Bibliophiles novels, I am holding a giveaway on my brand-new Facebook page, https://www.facebook.com/KarenWojcikBerner .

Stop by for your chance to win Amazon gift cards and signed copies of _A Whisper to a Scream_ and _Until My Soul Get It Right_, both four-star contemporary fiction.

The contest will end on May 24.

Hope to see you there!

Thanks,
Karen

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! (If you have an old bookmark, change "kindleboards" to "kboards" -- and you can post this information as well if you have a thread for the other title.  ) --Ann>_


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Crank up the AC--it's Christmas in July! 

As part of this promotion, A WHISPER TO A SCREAM is just $0.99 July 17-22, 2013.

http://www.amazon.com/Whisper-Scream-ebook/dp/B003DQPKSK/ref%3Dsr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1298476562&s=digital-text&sr=1-1

Here's a little bit about the novel.

"A Whisper to a Scream" has been hailed for its "fluid prose and realistic dialogue" and has been called "a vivid portrayal of contemporary marriage." Praised by "Publishers Weekly" for its "fearless truthfulness," the novel centers around Sarah, a stay-at-home mother of two, and Annie, a PR executive dealing with fertility issues. When they meet through a classics book club, each thinks the other ones life is so much better than her own. But ultimately, they learn otherwise.

"A Whisper to a Scream" is the first book in Berner's Bibliophiles series. Unlike most series that follow one character through various adventures, each Bibliophiles novel focuses on one or two members of a fictional suburban classics book club, revealing their personal stories while the group explores tales spun by the masters.

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another promotion--this time Whisper is on sale for just $1.99 from 10/30-11/12. 

“Some books you read, put down, and forget all about, but I promise you this won't be one of them.”
— Kindle Fire Department

“...fearless truthfulness...”
— Publishers Weekly

“I could easily imagine I was reading non-fiction, so well drawn were the characters in the book. With fluid prose and realistic dialogue, the novel is as much a psychological study as a novel about contemporary marriage - the daily demands of raising a family, career versus children, infertility, infidelity, extended family, and hobbies outside of work and home.”
— The Book Dilettante

Thanks for reading and hope you are having a lovely autumn.

Karen


----------

